# Looking for a job in Dubai



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

What is the best way to look for a job in Dubai from myself and for my husband? We are both UK citizens and we are both trying to find a job outside the UK ...

I'm wondering whether there are recruitment agencies in Dubai?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DiamondColors007 said:


> What is the best way to look for a job in Dubai from myself and for my husband? We are both UK citizens and we are both trying to find a job outside the UK ...
> 
> I'm wondering whether there are recruitment agencies in Dubai?


Hi,
What do you both do?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

This should be interesting ...........


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

DiamondColors007 said:


> What is the best way to look for a job in Dubai from myself and for my husband? We are both UK citizens and we are both trying to find a job outside the UK ...
> 
> I'm wondering whether there are recruitment agencies in Dubai?


Spaaaaaaaammmmmmmm


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ah, the joys of looking for a job as a British plasterer in Dubai ....


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

She's an estate agent and he works in finance


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I looked at her post history and she's an engineer (I was hoping she'd be a hair stylist or makeup artist). Husband's occupation is undefined but he has taught English in the past. I assume it meas English as a second language rather than secondary school English

She's asking similar questions on multiple country threads. 

OP: you are probably a junior or midlevel engineer and the best approach is to look up all the major engineering and A/E/C firms like Atkins and AECOM and Parsons and WSP as they will have job recruitment websites and positions advertised. Just be aware competition is stiff. These firms generally only go to professional headhunting/recruitment firms for senior or very specialist roles. 

ESL teachers do exist but are not common.


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What do you both do?
> Cheers
> Steve


We both have engineering degrees


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> I looked at her post history and she's an engineer (I was hoping she'd be a hair stylist or makeup artist). Husband's occupation is undefined but he has taught English in the past. I assume it meas English as a second language rather than secondary school English
> 
> She's asking similar questions on multiple country threads.
> 
> ...


Cheers ... and btw, spot on


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DiamondColors007 said:


> We both have engineering degrees


Hi,
That doesn’t really describe what work experience you have and the types of jobs you are seeking!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

I studied computer engineering and he's an electrical engineer. Both of us have less than 3 years of experience.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DiamondColors007 said:


> I studied computer engineering and he's an electrical engineer. Both of us have less than 3 years of experience.


Forget Dubai - you will simply be competing with other engineers from India, Pakistan, Philippines etc. - who will do junior engineering jobs (and have degrees) for around 3000 to 5000 AED per month.


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

I have been here 16 days and applying like crazy.....ZERO RETURN


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mikegt said:


> I have been here 16 days and applying like crazy.....ZERO RETURN


And ?

Maybe there isnt a market for what you do, or that its done by someone from a country where they do that job for a tenth of what your expectations might be.


----------

